# I went out and got the 220 with pic



## LarryA (Jun 16, 2004)

One of the things about ground hog behavior many don't realize is that they don't use all of their holes all the time. A ground hog will dig many burrows around and throughout it's home range. Purpose is to always have a safe place to run to close by. I call most of these burrows satellite holes. It is this habit of digging many burrows that really helps out other wildlife who utilize their burrows. This habit can make catching them take a little longer depending on how far the satellite burrows are from it's main haunts. 

Also, another thing to consider is once a critter digs a hole under a deck or shed, etc., you will need to prevent it from happening again. The question isn't will something else shows up, it is when it will. This time it may be a chuck, but next time it may be a skunk. One of the things I have successfully done is put down a 12 or 14 gauge welded wire bent into the shape of an "L". The bottom portion of the "L" faces outward and is buried about 4" to 6" underground. I have had my best success with having the bottom of the "L" 18" to 30" long. The longer lengths work better. I staple the top of the "L" to the back of the face board. If you don't like the looks you can always add latice in front of the wire. Good luck.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I'll add a little more info. Remarkably, groundhogs are very clean animals and will clean their dens daily. That's the easiest way to see the ones most active, by the new dirt spread around.


----------

